# Is this a new 6.3 bug ?



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

I am one of the first upgraded to 6.3.

Now that this happened to me twice now.

Two SP being on and recording. All of sudden, both stopped recording.

First time it happened, I was watching a Now Playing list while two tuners are recording. All of sudden, I noticed that Red Light (Recording) no longer being on.
I switched over and checked and both programs were in "Partial" recorded mode. Checked out Live TV, Both Channels are on same as what should be recording. Luckly this time, buffers were still there (from the point recording stop). I recorded both programs.

Second time now this happened. This time, it was past 10pm, and I know for sure noone watching or do anything to the machine. I did not lose 30'' skip which means no reboot. But two of my recordings (on same day and time) showed only partial recording (30 mins +).

Is this a new bug ? Anyone encountering this ?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Remind me to do small change to the SP manager to force it to recalculate. This might prevent this situation. Anyone have any other idea?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

may or not be related but i have 2 unupdated boxes and saturday night Cops stopped recording at :27 for no reason and the green bar showed 3 minutes of blank. It 'may' have been an OTA problem however the same channel recorded find for Madtv later. Also, the red light showed on todo 2 hours after Cops was over and a program on a satellite channel that was recorded hours earlier still showed the red light.

the To Do list showed about 4 other programs recorded during the day. Obviously that's wrong because when they recorded, they should only have been on NP list. Weird having recorded stuff still on todo list. They were ok on NP.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

I just had mine not record a season pass because it says the power was lost or the recorder was unplugged. Mind you the show aired from 10 to 10:30pm, and the unit was recording another program fine at that time. It also decided to reboot itself at 10:33pm causing an annoying gap in the season pass it was recording. 

Any guesses on how long til 6.3b comes out?


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

here's a conspiracy theory, they are releasing software soo buggy for the HR10-250 that Directv's DVR looks good, it makes perfect sense. You can't tell me that the software has this many problems after 18+ months of work...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Bitz69 said:


> here's a conspiracy theory, they are releasing software soo buggy for the HR10-250 that Directv's DVR looks good, it makes perfect sense. You can't tell me that the software has this many problems after 18+ months of work...


It doesn't make any sense whatsoever -- there's no reason they need to make the HR10-250 look bad.

And software doesn't have this many problems after 18+ months of work? Even assuming they've really been working on it for 18 months...are you kidding me? Have you not used Windows?


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

I just wanted to confirm this happened to me last night.

6.3a.

First bug: Since the update I've seen the audio dropout bug on local OTA channel 7.1 here. It's our fox channel. I lose audio for up to 30 seconds all the time.

Second Bug: Last night I had it recording smith on that same channel, 7.1 OTA. I was watching something pre recorded. When it was over I went back to live TV and noticed smitch was on, but not recording. It had stopped half way through. The tuner was still on the channel with the show, just now recording. Luckily I saw it and restarted the recording and it got the show from the buffer.

So far, both these issues have only happened on this one OTA channel.

I'm EXTREMELY unhappy with this. If the SP's are not reliable this is not a good thing. I LOVE folders and the speed increases are incredible, but reliability is paramount.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

My boxes have NOT updated and I had a very similar problem.

After I finished watching NCIS (which recorded OTA fine) I noticed that while the Tivo was on Smith it did not appear to be recording it. 

I brought up the now playing list and it showed it was still recording Smith and had a :47 partial recording.

I went back to live TV to try and grab the rest of Smith but it would not let me record again. Then the picture went black. I rewound to parts of live tv I was just watching fine and it was black too. I had to change the channel (which it let me do even though the now playing list said it was recording) to get the picture back.

The end result was :27 minutes of Smith.

The other hd tivo was just as odd. I have two set to record the same shows to back each other up in case of a hard drive failure. The other one did not even start the recording. It says someone in the household did not allow it to change the channel to start the recording. 

I was flipping channels on that TiVo prior to starting to watch a recorded NCIS. I did add a season pass for Hero's just a few minutes before 10:00pm. If you are adding a season just before a recording is due to start does it not start the recording?


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

> I went back to live TV to try and grab the rest of Smith but it would not let me record again. Then the picture went black. I rewound to parts of live tv I was just watching fine and it was black too. I had to change the channel (which it let me do even though the now playing list said it was recording) to get the picture back.


Had this described problem -- exact same symptoms -- with NCIS (89). HD TiVo, 3.5.1.

This is not 6.3 related.

jdg


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

had another red light problem last night like Post 3..wont repeat except to say reboot cured it. 

hopefully 63 will fix this


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Bitz69 said:


> here's a conspiracy theory, they are releasing software soo buggy for the HR10-250 that Directv's DVR looks good, it makes perfect sense. You can't tell me that the software has this many problems after 18+ months of work...


So D* said to TiVo, "Hey, that software update you're doing for the HR10-250, could you throw a glitch or two in there so our DVR looks better?". To which TiVo replied, "Can do!".

I guess nothing's ever TiVo's fault.


----------



## JohnGinSF (Nov 1, 2006)

I experienced partial recordings right after the software update. My HD Tivo contained about 18 (erasable) movies and none had been erased automatically. The partial recordings have abated since I erased about six hours of material myself. Perhaps the premature terminations occur when the drive is full and the software fails to erase old programs, in which case manual space management will circumvent the problem until a fix is released.


----------



## hildred (Aug 30, 2003)

yes since this 6.3 update i need two rebot my twice a week is there some wrong if so what or is some esle let me know thank you


----------

